# Bloc d'alimentation pour Imac G5



## Fluoelno (15 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède un Imac G5 17" de 2005, la génération avec capteur de lumière ambiante, sans caméra. 
Le bloc d'alimentation de cet ordinateur vient de lacher.
Sur le site d'appel impossible de se procurer cette pièce.
Savez-vous si elle est disponible ?
J'ai trouvé un lien sur e.bay permettant de se procurer ce type de bloc à Hong Kong : http://cgi.ebay.fr/Alimentation-App..._Accessoires_PC_Portables&hash=item45f8d1f957
Connaissez-vous ces produits ? Est-ce fiable ?

Si jamais l'un de vous possède un bloc d'occasion cela m'intéresse.

Je vous remercie pour votre aide, vos informations et conseils.
Bonne journée.

Fluoelno


----------



## xiaxia (14 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'interviens sans doute un peu tard mais si cela peut vous dépanner, je possède un bloc d'alimentation pour iMac G5, le même que le votre. Il fonctionne. Je peux vous le vendre car c'est la carte mère de mon ordi qui a lâché mais le bloc d'alimentation fonctionne.

N'hésitez pas à me contacter.


----------



## radbab (15 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir, 
Je cherche un bloc d'alimentation pour un Imac G5 20" (non insight) mais je ne sais pas s'il est identique à celui du 17"?! Je vais me renseigner et si c'est le cas, ça m'intéresse grandement si votre prix est raisonnable...
Cordialement


----------

